# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Eliza Dushku

## Fiori

Kesaj i thone te semuresh. Qe isha jashte kesaj bote kete muaj e dija, po kujtova se ishte vetem e "nje-aneshme". 

Sot me mori nje shoqe ne telefon dhe me tregoi per filmin e Eliza Dushkut - The New Guy. E kerkova ne kinema, nuk eshte me dhe ne DVD del ne 13 Gusht dmth do me duhet te pres disa dite.

Po gjithmone sipas qarqeve telefonike mora vesh se ne dy momente ne filem, flasin shqip...eshte e vertete???? 

Dhe nese po mos me tregoni me se dua te pres ta shikoj ne DVD  :ngerdheshje: 


...dhe keshtu u nisa per te marre filma tek Blockbuster dhe perfundova bleva dy akullore  :i terbuar:  te ka faj shqipja!

----------


## karamelja

yeah Fiori. Elisa Dushku ka bere nje film qe eshte THE NEW GUY!!Eshte shume funny.Elisa flet shqip edhe ai djali gjithashtu.Na kane nxjerre bojen njecik.Do ta dish pse?
august 13 is a little far.lol

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Pershendetje..goca dhe cuna...!!

Une...e kam ..dite ...qe ..kjo Eliza eshte ...Shqipetare..dhe qe ka 

bere filma..por ...a ...flet ...kjo Shqip...dhe a ka qene ...ne Shqiperi 

ndonjeher ? Kur them a flet Shqip e kame fjalen ...flet mire...apo 

si`c flas une Gjermanishten...!!

P.S  Ta dish kjo Eliza eshte nga ...qyteti jote me org....(Korca) apo 

jo?

----------


## karamelja

Code, Eliza ka vetem babain shqiptar dhe ka lindur ne Massachussets usa.nga aq sa di une ajo nuk flet mire fare shqip dhe babin nga korca e ka.
tek filmi thote vetem dy fjale shqip bashke me ate djalin qe e ka lozur.

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Falimnderit per infon...nesjse...po ..ne Shqiperia ka qene ajo di 

gje ti?

P.S  a eshte e fejuar ajo ../.lool.. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## karamelja

Pershendetje Code!!
Nuk besoj qe te kete qene ne Shqiperi.Dhe beqare eshte.me duket e do dhe shqiptar..lol

----------


## AlbanianQT

ahahaha, cu shkriva tu qesh. Maheni veten burra!!  :shkelje syri:

----------


## katana

eu or tej. dhe nje shqiptare qe arrin ne hollywood na eshte vetem gjysme shqiptare, as shqip s'din, e as se ka pare ate truall. 

po te jemen nga e ka? pse kam degjuar un se e ka puerto ricane. 
nejse na shoni ndonje haber nese me vertet eja vlen ai filmi i saj te shifet. se me duket roli me i mire i saj ka qene tek buffy hihihi :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Pershendetje ...katana..!!

Me sa di une ajo ...Eliza ..vetem te thote "jame krenare qe jame Shqiptare" di te thote ....kete e kam degjaur tek ...lajmet ...dojcevele..!!

cya

----------


## ornament

Nje foto nga ylli.

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

hhahahahah

kjo foto te hiqka trurin !!

lumsi ai qe do ta ket..!!loooool

----------


## cristal

Filmat qe ka luajtur ELIZA DUSHKU ABLAZE 
 1.Race The Sun 
 2.Journey 
 3.Bye Bye Love 
 4.Fishing With George 
 5.True Lies 
 6.This Boy's Life 
 7.That Night

----------


## cristal

ELIZA DUSHKU

----------


## cristal

Nice

----------


## karamelja

Eliza Dushku ka lindur ne 30 dhjetor 1980,ne Boston usa.Prinderit i ka Shqiptar dhe Daneze.Ajo eshte femija e fundit.ka edhe dy vellezer te tjere me te medhenj se vetja.Po deshet vizitoni websitin e saj www.elizadushku.org

----------


## Fiori

Gjithmone sipas thashethemeve telefonike, kam degjuar qe del me nje bisnesmen shqiptar, po te amerikanizuar kuptohet.

Ju thashe mos ma thoni cfare thote ne shqip, se ajo shoqja ri ri dhe fillon te me tregoje u be keshtu, u be ashtu. Sa me ngaterron me keq, sikur filmi te ishte i teri ne shqip  :ngerdheshje: 

Kush e ka rradhen nga forumistet te behet i famshem si ajo qe te pakten te jemi krenare 100%  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## katana

fiori ne po presim tek ti e ti po pret prej nesh.

----------


## ornament

nje foto mjaft domethenese, nga e lezeçmja Eliza.

----------


## ornament

foto e se njejtes natyre,

----------


## ornament

ne fund çfare me pelqen me shume,

----------

